# ACDelco's Restore and Ride Challenge - Which AutoGuide.com Editor Will Win It All?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Watch the AutoGuide.com editors compete in the first ever 'ACDelco Restore and Ride Challenge'. Which AutoGuide.com editor will be victorious? Keep watching to find out.


----------

